# boykins and e-collars



## cleg (Aug 22, 2008)

Has Anyone Used A E- Collar On A Boykin?  How Did They Handle The Pressure.   I Have Trained Several And Never Had To Use One But The One I Have Now Gets Something On His Mind And There Is Nothing I Can Do To Break The Focus. This Is Off Leash When He Is In The Yard. Kind Of Hate To Keep Him In The Pen All The Time Except For Training.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 22, 2008)

I only need the two lowest settings on my Boykin.  That said, all dogs are different & use e-collars appropriately to provide the behavioral cues needed to help them "behave". 

Good luck!


----------



## cleg (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah I Dont Think It Will Take Much Just Need Something To Get His Attention.  So Your Dog Handles It Ok And Doesnt Want To Shut Down On You. Thanks


----------



## cleg (Aug 22, 2008)

Do You Have Any Reccomendations On The Conditioning Process


----------



## Esylivin (Aug 22, 2008)

You need to do the conditioning slowly.  "Nicks" on low settings, ie "sit" nick "sit".  You may not notice a reaction, but they get the message.  Each command needs to be conditioned.  I have an HRCH Boykin and have never used it higher than a 3 out of 5 (Tri-tronics G2) and only set on "nick".  Boykins will shut down with too much pressure.

Good Luck


----------



## rip18 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, read a good book, watch a good video, or go to a good class on e-collar use to help you condition your dog to it.  Boykins are notorious for needing a light hand.  Most of the time, I can grunt at my Boykin when he is about to do something I don't want him to (and he knows he shouldn't), and his ears will droop.  

The warning to be careful when conditioning a dog to an e-collar is ESPECIALLy relevant to Boykins, IMO.  Best of luck!


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Aug 22, 2008)

The Mike Lardy 'Complete collar cond.' DVD is a GOOD one.

              BOB


----------



## waddler (Aug 25, 2008)

I do not have Boykins, but I have a good many Britts and use the e-collar on ALL of them. I do not TRAIN with the collar per se, but use it exclusively for obedience. The collar I use has a "Vibrator" button and after the dogs have realized the impact of the stimulation I rarely have to use anything other than the Vibration as a reminder.

It is very easy to utilize the collar in this manner, beginning with the "Here" command I first make absolutely certain the dog understands the command, next I take the dog into my fenced training area (540' circumference) and let him get involved with discovering smells, etc. I call him to me and pet him if he comes every few minutes or so. Sooner or later he will refuse and then I vibrate him. If there is any "shock" needed, it is minimal. It is amazing how quickly they associate the commands, me and the collar. I have excellent results using it in this manner. The most important thing to have is PATIENCE, repetition is the key to a responsive dog.

Many books, videos and other instructional materials are designed to teach the use of a Collar as a training tool and this is legitimate if that is your purpose. However, if you just want to use it to extend your control thru an electronic checkcord, some of the in depth techniques can be detrimental and even confusing. For instance, in training it is necessary in some instances that the dog not associate "YOU" with the collar. In my use, I want the dog to KNOW that the collar is ME and he can not escape my influence. 

My dogs wear the collar anytime they are outside a fenced enclosure. I have no ego associated with how good a trainer I am, and besides that, there is no such thing as a "trained dog". I have seen seasoned veterans break the training rules and 18 wheelers have no conscience. I try not to put myself in the position of not taking all the precautions available to protect my animals. Dogs are not in training to become PEOPLE, they are above all responsive to their genes and that includes letting their desire override their presence of mind.

waddler


----------



## bobman (Aug 25, 2008)

good post I agree, my boykin is smart stubborn and soft thats a hard dog for me to train.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, I had ta use one on the dog I have now, It only took a few times to get his attention, Now Charged or not, I have his total attention, & I borrowed it from the breeder !!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Aug 25, 2008)

bobman said:


> good post I agree, my boykin is smart stubborn and soft thats a hard dog for me to train.



exactly!
you hit the nail on the head...


----------

